# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  نفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر يا شعراء المنبر

## قنوان

*يا شباب عايزين ابيات شعر جميله في اون لاين والزعيم  تتلحن وتكون التشجيع الموحد  في المباريات الرجاء من شعراء المنبر والذين لديهم محاولات شعريه الكتابه في هذا البوست لنختار اجمل شعار لترديده في المباراه القادم بعد التلحين يلا همتكم يا شباب رابطه المايقوما في انتظار الابيات :goood:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*فكرة جميلة

ونتمني عودة أخونا اياس وأنا أعلم أنه كان يعد بروفة لأغنية بلحن مماثل للحن


فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
*

----------


## كورينا

*عليكم بالمبدع عبدالعظيم حاج عمر
فهو لديه كنوز مخبأة في ثوبه الأحمر الوهاج
*

----------


## قنوان

*يلا يا شباب عايزنو قبل يوم 10
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ابدا ليكم انا عشان اشجعكم وعارفه نفسي جغماسه
مريخنا النصر امامك
اون لاين ديل خدامك
النصر هديه اقدامك
اربط يا صفوي حزامك
شجع وحقق احلامك
*********
مريخنا دايما عالي 
اون لاين وشبابه الغالي 
اولادك وما في تعالي
والنصر حليف طوالي
 تفديك الصفوه عموم 
ويفديك جمال الوالي
*

----------


## قنوان

*فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*عجبكو قصيدتك دي ابت تطلع مالها
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*
*

----------


## acba77

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*موال مريخ 
يا مريخنا يا عزه بيك الليله نعتزه 
اسمك للوطن عزه ورايتك فى سماء 
السودان  عاليه الليله تهتزه 
       * * *
شهدنا الروعه فيك الوان 
وكيف يا وارغو يا فنان 
تنظم حركة الميدان وبحكمه 
ونباها كمان تحقق اول الاقوان 
   * * *
مريخنا فيه ابطال وهدافين 
سفارى عجبكو وكلاتشى 
السجلو التاريخ يفضل دره للمريخ 
يسلم ويسلم المريخ 
   * * *
حراسة المرمى سليم فى سليم 
حافظ  وودكمال واكرم هادى سليم 
احفظهم من العين احفظهم يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ابدا ليكم انا عشان اشجعكم وعارفه نفسي جغماسه
مريخنا النصر امامك
اون لاين ديل خدامك
النصر هديه اقدامك
اربط يا صفوي حزامك
شجع وحقق احلامك
*********
مريخنا دايما عالي 
اون لاين وشبابه الغالي 
اولادك وما في تعالي
والنصر حليف طوالي
 تفديك الصفوه عموم 
ويفديك جمال الوالي



جنس جغمسه !!!!!!!:naa:
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*فكرة ممتاذة ربنا اوفق 

بجي راجع ...
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*فوووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*      فوقو  فوقو  
   صلاة  النبى   فوقو
يا تيمنا   يا   جضام 
 صلاة النبى فوقو
 وزعيم  علي   الاتيام
 صلاة النبى  فوقو
 والباقي   كلو   حمام
 صلاة النبي فوقو

( دى  خفيفة وممكن اي زول  يضيف مقطع)
*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*يا شباب شعره ما ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*هاهاهاهاها

حلوة الفكره يا دوك وحلوة جغمستك وبقيت الشباب
بس كل الشعارات دي تقيلة وما رح تتحفظ بالساهل
يعني عايزين شئ اسهل شوية ، ، ،
في شعره وقادرين علي اخراج شكل جميل
 والاجمل هي الفكره وروح المبادره 
بس انا مافهمت انتي عايزه ابيات تمجد الزعيم وترتبط بالمنبر
 والا ابيات تشجيعية والسلام.
افيديني حتي استطيع الاسهام لكي ودي . . .

*

----------


## Deimos

*ما شاء الله عليكم ياصفوة ...

كورنر :
يادكتورة طلعتي ما ساهلة ...

*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

هاهاهاهاها

حلوة الفكره يا دوك وحلوة جغمستك وبقيت الشباب
بس كل الشعارات دي تقيلة وما رح تتحفظ بالساهل
يعني عايزين شئ اسهل شوية ، ، ،
في شعره وقادرين علي اخراج شكل جميل
والاجمل هي الفكره وروح المبادره 
بس انا مافهمت انتي عايزه ابيات تمجد الزعيم وترتبط بالمنبر
والا ابيات تشجيعية والسلام.
افيديني حتي استطيع الاسهام لكي ودي . . .



سا سا سا سيد
لازم تمجد الزعيم ويكون فيها مريخاب اون لاين لانها ح تكون خاصه بينا
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

سا سا سا سيد    :117:
لازم تمجد الزعيم ويكون فيها مريخاب اون لاين لانها ح تكون خاصه بينا




اوكي يا قنوان زي ماقلت قبل الفكره حلوة
مافي شئ في راسي الان 
بس في تصور بسيط
انا بفضل انها تكون علي لحن غنية عشان يكون الحفظ ساهل والترديد ميسور وفي خلال اليوم بجيك راجع بي جغمستي 
وان شاء الله تنفع

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dawzna
					

 فوقو فوقو 
صلاة النبى فوقو
يا تيمنا يا جضام 
صلاة النبى فوقو
وزعيم علي الاتيام
صلاة النبى فوقو
والباقي كلو حمام
صلاة النبي فوقو

( دى خفيفة وممكن اي زول يضيف مقطع)



زكرتنى الدفاع الشعبى لكن اقول ليك 100%
وارموا لى قدام
صلاة النبى فوقو
دفاعنا كلو تمام
صلاة النبى فوقو
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*حالياً شغال في واحدة بي لحن 

النشيد المعروف الى العلى 

فية صفقة بعد كل مقطع 

ما مشكلة لو لقيتو لحن ثاني بتركب خلاص
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*نحن بنشجعكم بس دا دربا قاسي علينا
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*يا مجد الدين شريف ويا ميدو1 والبقية تعالوا لي قريب 
غايتو دا علي لحن اغنيت 

نحن يا فيروز ما عاد لنا اذن تهفوا وللحن تحن.


اول مقطع بقول

نحن يا مريخ يا نجماً سما
أخوة المنبر حراس السماء
صفوة التشجيع والفخر لنا
فيك نرجوا الله ان ينصرنا


خارج النص:

ماتستغربوا انا أخدتها علي نسق التشجيع الاروبي او مايسمي الاهازيج يعني ماينفع اوصف بس حاولوا افهمو معاي شئ كدا زي النشيد الحماسي ايام حروب الجنوب لو بتتزكروا، ، ، والموضوع ما يكون لي مباراة الهلال يعني نحاول نعمل كم انشوده ويكون في تلاقي بين الناس عشان الكلام يكون نجيض وبعد داك ممكن تكون عندنا مجموعه من الاهازيج بالتالي تكون محفوظه ومرتبه وفي كل مباراة حضورنا يكون جماعي والمستقبل بخلينا نعمم انشوداتنا علي كل الجناهير وحتي لو نقوم بطباعتها وتوزيعها علي الجمهور. . . والجرائد مابتقصر ، ،  ناس وهج الصفوة بنشروا ليكم والناس بتحفظ . .

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

يا مجد الدين شريف ويا ميدو1 والبقية تعالوا لي قريب 
غايتو دا علي لحن اغنيت 

نحن يا فيروز ما عاد لنا اذن تهفوا وللحن تحن.


اول مقطع بقول

نحن يا مريخ يا نجماً سما
أخوة المنبر حراس السماء
صفوة التشجيع والفخر لنا
فيك نرجوا الله ان ينصرنا





تسلم ابو السيد احوالك ياروعة 

كلام جميل : وفهمت عليك قصدك زي الجلالة واو ما شابه ذلك 
يعني نهاية اللحن في مدّة عاااالية والهبوط سريعاً للمقطع الثاني وهكذا


*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

تسلم ابو السيد احوالك ياروعة 

كلام جميل : وفهمت عليك قصدك زي الجلالة واو ما شابه ذلك 
يعني نهاية اللحن في مدّة عاااالية والهبوط سريعاً للمقطع الثاني وهكذا






الله عليك يا مجدي ربنا يفتحها عليك دنيا واخره يارب
والله جبت الرايحه ، ، انا الوصف طار مني عديل
حاول واصل معاي لاني والله الصداع كسر راسي
 وبرضوا ماقادر انسي الموضوع 



خارج النص:

الله يجازيك يا قنوان
 جهزي لي بندول واسبرين علي كم حبه تاني
 يعني كوكتيل كدا سريع الزوبان
 
*

----------


## السيد

*تتمه:


نحن يا مريخ يا نجماً سمــــــــا
أخوة المنبر حراس السمــــــــــا

صفوة التشجيع والفخر لنــــــــا
فيك نرجوا الله ان ينصرنـــــــــا

ان هو المريخ اون لاين دعـــــا
فالمجيب القلب والروح معــــــا

في دياجي الحزن نشعل فرحنــا
والمعالي تنحني شوقاً لنـــــــــا

ايه ماهذا الذي قد راعنــــــــــــا
انهم فتيان مِنبَرنا هنـــــــــــــــا

صانعوا التاريخ فرسان الوغــا
قادة التشجيع والكل صفـــــــــا


 خارج الحدود عديل مش النص بس:

والله يا قنوان اسم منبر مريخاب اونلاين دا
لو جبتي عنتر وجرير وابو نواس و معاهم شكسبير
 مايدخلوها في بيت شعر 
دا القدرت عليهو والباقي تموهوا لو نفع 
ولو مانفع ادوني عدتي خلوني اتخارج تهئ تهئ تهئ

*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

تتمه:


نحن يا مريخ يا نجماً سمــــــــا
أخوة المنبر حراس السمــــــــــا

صفوة التشجيع والفخر لنــــــــا
فيك نرجوا الله ان ينصرنـــــــــا

ان هو المريخ اون لاين دعـــــا
فالمجيب القلب والروح معــــــا

في دياجي الحزن نشعل فرحنــا
والمعالي تنحني شوقاً لنـــــــــا

ايه ماهذا الذي قد راعنــــــــــــا
انهم فتيان مِنبَرنا هنـــــــــــــــا

صانعوا التاريخ فرسان الوغــا
قادة التشجيع والكل صفـــــــــا


خارج الحدود عديل مش النص بس:

والله يا قنوان اسم منبر مريخاب اونلاين دا
لو جبتي عنتر وجرير وابو نواس و معاهم شكسبير
مايدخلوها في بيت شعر 
دا القدرت عليهو والباقي تموهوا لو نفع 
ولو مانفع ادوني عدتي خلوني اتخارج تهئ تهئ تهئ



:hghkl::hghkl::hghkl::mbrok::fgf3::1 (41):
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

:hghkl::hghkl::hghkl::mbrok::fgf3::1 (41):




 :tfkeer:


  
دا حالتي بدون . . . 


 :017:



*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

فكرة جميلة

ونتمني عودة أخونا اياس وأنا أعلم أنه كان يعد بروفة لأغنية بلحن مماثل للحن


فوق فوق مريخنا فوق



http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=9763
*

----------


## السيد

*فوووووووووووووووووووووووووق

 وخلونا مع الشعر نسكت نمرق المره

 كان اصلوا الكلام بحظر علينا الدخله

يــــــــاقنوان امرقي علي النفير مشكوره

ان ما كان فلان يقطع علينا الشوره

في عشق الزعيم انا قمت واتربيت

وبي رغم  الكور الفيها اترشيت

راكز فوق عديل مريخي لي هو البيت

وساكت للخلوق القالوا اني سهيت

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

زكرتنى الدفاع الشعبى لكن اقول ليك 100%
وارموا لى قدام
صلاة النبى فوقو
دفاعنا كلو تمام
صلاة النبى فوقو



ههههههههههههههههه
جلالة الجكه....
ها ها ها ها
والله طولت ما ضحكت
براحه علينا ياارخبيل
تاني اسبوع ما محتاج ضحك
                        	*

----------

